# xine und css-verschluesselte dvds

## WiredEd

ich weiss dass dieses topic schon an anderer stelle diskutiert worden ist, die threads verliefen dort jedoch meistens ins ot....

ich habe  folgendes emerged (in der reihenfolge):

libdvdcss, libdvdread, xine-lib, xine-dvdnav, xine-ui. in die USE-variable habe ich vorher dvd eingetragen. xine läuft sehr gut mit vcds, divx, und unverschlüsselten dvds. wenn ich jedoch eine verschlüsselte dvd einlege entschuldigt sich xine, dass es keine verschlüsselten dvds abspielen kann und  erzählt mir, dass es kein plugin dafür laden konnte.

meine frage: hat jemand das hinbekommen? kann ich irgendwie, z.b. in der xine-config dieses plugin manuell eintragen (bzw. den pfad dahin?)

danke für eure tips, ideen und mühen im voraus!

----------

## KiLLaCaT

kann dir nur sagen, dass das de-css entwicklung von der filmindustrie heftig verklagt worden ist.

vielleicht gibt es deswegen kein offizielles plugin...

MfG

jax

----------

## meyerm

Du klickst in der GUI wahrscheinlich auf DVD, oder? Lass das.  :Smile: 

Klick auf den Selector ganz links (mit dem "://" Bild) und da drin dann NAV. Nun solltest Du durch auswaehlen des ersten oder zweiten Eintrags die DVD abspielen koennen. Es geht sicher einfacher, aber als ich das Problem hatte habe ich es so geloest und danach nicht nach weiteren Moeglichkeiten gesucht  :Wink: 

----------

## WiredEd

so funzt es!!!! alles klar ... vielen dank für die rasche antwort.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Zum Thema verschlüsselte DVD´s...

Ich hab immer das Paket 'libdvdcss' von der Ogle-Page

entnommen und händisch kompiliert.

Hier ist ein direkter Link...

http://www.videolan.org/pub/videolan/libdvdcss/1.2.0/libdvdcss-1.2.2.tar.gz

----------

## theoderich

Ich habe auch alles, was mein Vorgänger aufgezählt hat installiert. Bei mir kann ich immer noch keine DVDs abspielen.

Wenn ich auf NAV drücke, passiert garnichts. Ich kommt nur auf meine DVD, wenn ich auf "File" gehe. Funzt es deswegen nicht?

Danke im Vorraus

----------

## meyerm

Hmm, Deine DVD ist schon ueber /dev/dvd erreichbar, oder?

----------

## theoderich

nein, über /mnt/cdroms/cdrom1

liegt da ein problem?

----------

## meyerm

Kommt drauf an. Wenn Du an den Einstellungen nix geaendert hast, sucht xine nur in /dev/dvd nach dem Datentraeger. Da ich nicht weisss, ob das andere Programme nicht auch so machen, habe ich statt die Einstellungen zuaendern einfach einen link auf /dev/dvd erstellt. Gentoo ist mittlerweile so cool, dass es sich den sogar beim reboot merkt.  :Smile: 

----------

## theoderich

Das wars

Danke

Juchuuu! Endlich DVD unter Linux

----------

